# 7mm Remington Magnum



## Leythos

I'm new here and didn't see a topic for the Rem 7mm Mag and thought I would create one to see if anyone else wants to trade thoughts/ideas/tips, etc.. about this fine rifle.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

its a decent cartridge but i think the 30-06 already had it covered


----------



## Leythos

I was trying to decide between the a Sendaro in 300Mag, and since a chap I shoot with already had the 300 I decided to go with the 7mm Mag. The only ranges I have access to are 100y, but, with the proper loads, it will do a 10 shot 2-hole spread.

I was hoping to hear from others that have the 7mm RM and what they think about it.


----------



## Bobm

Headhunter doesn't like it :lol:


----------



## Plainsman

Just what I was thinking all along. Where is our old friend anyway? Gets back to North Dakota and bam he's gone. Perhaps somewhere in the badlands for a few days of mental rejuvenation.


----------



## Leythos

What doesn't he like about the 7mm mag?

I'm interested because I picked it out of all the others based on what I though you would offer the most accuracy over all ranges (other then the 300 win mag).

Thanks.


----------



## Plainsman

It was tongue in cheek. His favorite deer caliber is 7mm Rem Mag. I don't think you could get his from him with a big club.


----------



## Bobm

I was wondering where headhunter is also? I thought he would be hugging and kissing this thread.....  I hope your right the badlands sound like the goodlands to me. Well I guess I'll go fight the traffic :eyeroll:


----------



## Leythos

The only complaint I have with my 7mm is the recoil. I was spoiled when shooting my friends 300win mag - it weighs about 14# and it was easy to put 50 rounds through it without "feeling" the recoil.

With the Sendero, even though it's a heavy barrel, when shooting 150g Nosler Ballistic Tip with 60g of IMR4350, at about 50 rounds I get that little twinge in anticipation of firing a shot.

I was considering some type of add-on brake, but was told that most serious shooters strongly frown on them, and that some ranges won't permit them.

I was also considering a different recoil pad, but I'm not sure I could properly install one myself and I don't know any smiths I would trust with my baby.

So, with all of that, now that I have loads worked up for the Nosler 150g and 140g BT, I'm working up loads for the 120g so that I can use them for plinking - I figure that the 120g should provide a lot less felt recoil.

Now, with all of my rambeling, keep in mind that I'm very new to all of this. I bought my first rifle when I was 41 (Wife is one of those anti-gun in the house type) been shooting for about 8 months, and reloading for about 4 months. I did manage to get my kids into a 4H Shooting program, and last year I became a certified 4H Rifle instructor.

My goal is to be able to shoot 1 hole groups of 5 shots at 100 yards without any mechanical assistance. If we had ranges that I could access that are longer than 100 yards it would be to shoot 3" groups at 500 yards or something close to that.


----------



## Plainsman

Try the Sims Laboratories Limbsaver recoil pad. I have a couple of Pachmayer Decelerator pads, but the Limbsaver is superior. I have it on a very light Browning stainless stalker in 300WSM. The recoil still jolts you hard, but it doesn't bruise the shoulder. I have a 300 Win Mag in a Sendero, and with 79 gr of R22, behind a 165 gr Nosler Balllistic Tip or Swift Scirocco it will shoot sub .3 inch groups. I have a 4X16 Sightron scope on it. Sorry I can't tell you much about the 7mm, however I am sure you can get your Sendero shooting very well. I did have a few problems with mine. The bolt locking lugs contacted unevenly, and the trigger pull was not good. I lapped the bolt lugs and installed a Timney trigger. Also, I have seen many with a poor crown.


----------



## Leythos

Plainsman said:


> Try the Sims Laboratories Limbsaver recoil pad. I have a couple of Pachmayer Decelerator pads, but the Limbsaver is superior. .


I was looking at them, thanks for confirming what I was thinking about them.



Plainsman said:


> I am sure you can get your Sendero shooting very well. I did have a few problems with mine. The bolt locking lugs contacted unevenly, and the trigger pull was not good. I lapped the bolt lugs and installed a Timney trigger. Also, I have seen many with a poor crown.


I've already pulled the trigger out and set it for about 2#, no slop in it at all. The bolt seems to be machined fine on the one I have, nothing I can "feel" about it. As for the crown, assuming I can do 1 or 2 hole groups at 100 yards, I would assume that it can't be to far off, at least it's not making much difference at 100 yards that I can see.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## dlip

> I was also considering a different recoil pad, but I'm not sure I could properly install one myself and I don't know any smiths I would trust with my baby.


i have slip on recoil pad from limbsaver, the rubber that slips on to the stock only covers about 1 1/2 to 2 inches of the stock, it shouldnt interfere with the cheekpiece, it really takes the recoil out of most guns, i switch it from my 270 to my trap gun for whichever one im shooting that day, i bought mine for 25 bucks from academy


----------



## Leythos

dlip said:


> I was also considering a different recoil pad, but I'm not sure I could properly install one myself and I don't know any smiths I would trust with my baby.
> 
> 
> 
> i have slip on recoil pad from limbsaver, the rubber that slips on to the stock only covers about 1 1/2 to 2 inches of the stock, it shouldnt interfere with the cheekpiece, it really takes the recoil out of most guns, i switch it from my 270 to my trap gun for whichever one im shooting that day, i bought mine for 25 bucks from academy
Click to expand...

I saw those in the Midway catalog - though they were a good choice, but I had to custom make a set of scope mounts in order to get the eye-relief where I needed it with the scope I have. I suspect that pushing the scope another 2 inches out would render my scope useless.

Have you, or anyone else in this group, ever replaced a factory recoil pad on a rifle youself?


----------



## Plainsman

Yes, I have installed maybe 15 or 20 recoil pads. Some for myself some for friends. That was in the past, today you can buy the Decelerator or the Limbsaver for specific rifle models. Most of todays factory pads do not show the screw hole as in the past. With the pad or your rifle facing you put a thumb on each side of the pad about one fourth of the way down from the top. Now if you put pressure on it on both sides at the same time you will see a small slit in the rear or the pad. This is the only access to the screw head. Most are philips so push your screwdriver into this slit and back out the pad screw. Repeat about one third the way up from the bottom of the pad. If you must shape a pad put about two layers of wide masking tap just in front of the newly installed pad. Do this work with the action and barrel removed from the stock. Now put your stock in a freezer. When removed from the freezer the soft rubber will sand away easily with a belt sander. If it starts to gum up the sandpaper put it back in the freezer and recool. Hope this helps.


----------



## Leythos

Thanks VERY MUCH for the feedback. I had read about freezing the pad before shaping on one web site, but, wondered if it was something that a guy with a garage full of wood working tools could do on his own 

I may try it this winter when the public range closes for the season.

Thanks again!


----------



## headhunter

Howdy Fellers!! Yes, I have been spending the last few days in rejuvination. Fishing, having a beer, fishing, looking for wildlife......etc. Am about to go downtown and buy myself a new bow. Plainsman your right, you couldn't take it from my cold post mortum fingers..... gotta run will check back later. oh, as far as you getting the 7mag :beer: congratulations. Not many rifles shoot flatter nor hit harder than the grand old 7. Militant tiger.....no, the 30-06 does not have the 7mm "covered".........although the 06 is a good rifle...or great mabeye.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

Well lets see, a 30-06 works for deer, elk, and most bear... people are always looking for the bigger and "better" cartridge, and this is one of them. If it shoots well for you well thats just fine but I would rather go with something as time tested and true as the 30-06


----------



## headhunter

The 7 is VERY time tested/approved. Faster, Flatter, harder hitting than an 06.

I believe the 7mag was created in the 60's.

Best all around rifles in my op are 300win and the 338. with the 7mm not far behind but I feel the 7 is a bit on the light side for Elk/Moose etc. Happy Scouting......


----------



## Militant_Tiger

all im getting at is that the 30-06 has been used since before world war one, and is still one of the most popular deer calibers.


----------



## Plainsman

MT

I have been around a long time too, but I wouldn't want to challenge you to a foot race. Not nocking the 30-06, the humor was just more than I could pass up.


----------



## dlip

> Best all around rifles in my op are 300win and the 338. with the 7mm not far behind but I feel the 7 is a bit on the light side for Elk/Moose etc. Happy Scouting......


i just did some research

300 mag muzzle 100 yards 200 yards 300yards 400 yards 500 yards
velocity 3290 2951 2636 2342 2068 1813
energy 3605 2900 2314 1827 1424 1095

7 mag
velocity 3090 2812 2551 2304 2071 1852
energy 3181 2634 2167 1768 1429 1143

in my opinion, the 7 mag isnt trailing the 300 mag by a noticiable distance, in fact, at longer ranges, the 7 mag has more energy and velocity, but, both are great guns i will say, i want to own both, but, odds are, i never will, but, i think that the 7 mag is equally as good as the 300 magnum, and i think these 2 calibers are great for larger game, i would rather have the 7 mag than the 06 when im starin down ole black death(cape buffalo) in the badlands of africa


----------



## Plainsman

Dlip

Your comparison I can see is of the 150 gr for both calibers. If you use the same size bullet the smaller caliber will always retain energy better. A 150 grain in a 6mm would lose energy very slowly. A 150 gr in a 6.5 would lose it a little faster, and a 7mm faster still. Go all the way to 30 caliber and you must get up into the 180 grain before they retain energy as efficiently as a 150 in 7mm. The Remington 300 Ultra Mag performs best with a 200 grain. If you want light bullets in 30 caliber you can gain some by going to boat tails, and polycarbonate tips. Of course you can do the same with smaller calibers and again have better ballistics than the light 30 calibers. With 79 gr of R22 behind a 165 gr Swift Scirocco I can retain over 1000 ftlb of energy at 1000 yards in my 300 Winchester mag. I don't think you want to shoot a 7mm or 300 mag at a cape buffalo you will only anger him. A couple years ago a salesman in a sport shop in Montana was not happy with me. A customer wanted a 454 Casule or a Ruger 380 for bear protection. The sport shop had neither so he was telling the customer that factory 45 colt would be better than a 454 or a 480. I told the salesman and the customer that I thought a very small 38 would be better than the 45 colt. The salesman was a little put out and asked me what in the world would make me think such a thing. I told him the 38 wouldn't hurt as bad as the large 45 when the angered bear shoves it up his rear. The customer liked my reasoning, but the salesman appeared a little put out.


----------



## Pluckem

I bought one of these last fall and have no complaints. Lately I have been taking it out to the prairie dog towns and having some fun. Shoulder is a little sore the next day but its worth it.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## sdeprie

OSOK, I think the point was that they are both fine cartridges with their individual advantages and disadvantages. It is hard to argue with these facts. (I'm not going to print the numbers to back this up. Look it up yourself.) It is true that the 30-06 can shoot heavier bullets, which may make it better for heavy game within it's range limitations. The 7 mag has longer range. Debate that all you want. Those are the facts. Now, don't assume that I wrote this in defense of the 7 mag. I also have no personal interest in belted or non-belted magnums, but I don't have the right to ridicule those who do like them, so get over it.


----------



## Plainsman

OSOK
Yes, I realize that the old 45 colt can be loaded to equal the 44 mag, and some factory specialty loads will do the same. This salesman was talking about the Remington loads he had on hand at a little over 800fps. I know what you mean about the Keith bullet, I have it in an RCBS mold. Well, I think it is an RCBS I have Lyman, Lee and a couple others also. My favorite Keith I can not remember the weight of, but it does come out 162 gr with #2 alloy. It is gass checked so I can push it. I don't own a 38 anymore so I have loaded them to (well I would rather not say) and use them in a Smith model 66. I have not shot that revolver much over the past five years since I purchased a couple of Smith 44 mags. Now I load the 44 down for cottontail and other small critters. Nine grains of Unique make for a very pleasant load that is accurate. I have a couple thousand of the old BullX on hand. I think I'll cry when I run out of those, although Oregon Trails silver bullets work well too.


----------



## Bobm

I save my silver bullets for hunting werewolves.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## Plainsman

Hey OSOK

When did we start talking Ackley improved. That's a bit of an improvement over the straight old 06 that we began talking about. For deer, at longer ranges the 7mm has got a good jump on the 06. At closer ranges with heavier bullets the difference begins to disappear. However I got a kick out when you switched to the Ackley bit. Didn't feel like you stepped in it did you? Anything soft, smelly, and squishy between you toes?


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## sdeprie

Read MY statements. I already said I also have no particular use for magnums and I don't have a 7mm mag, but I do know my facts. Find some numbers to back up your opinions is what I said. You state your opinions like they are facts. I don't care how much you blow out the 30-06, it still won't have more case capacity than the 7mm mag. Without more case capacity, you won't get more potential for energy than the magnum. You may get more efficient use of the powder (more velocity for a given amount of powder), you may get more barrel life if you don't load to maximum pressures, but you won't get more energy. And I think you will find that the case of barrel life suffering severely is due to lack of proper care rather than as much to powder burn, as it used to seem to be. Keeping the barrel cool, proper cleaning, etc have more to do with barrel life. There are people out there who love the magnums, especially the 7 rem. You don't care for it? OK But please don't act like they're idiots because they do. And for the record, I do know exactly what fireforming, the Ackley Improved, wildcats, etc is all about. My interest right now is in a 30-30 AI. No, it won't be a magnum. No, it won't even equal a 308, much less a 30-06. Sometimes the interest is not only who can get the most velocity but just what can be done.

Geez, know-it-alls really get under my skin and make me ramble. Sorry, guys.


----------



## huntin1

OSOK,

Barrel erosion(read barrel life) is a product of high pressure gas etching specifically in the throat. The more powder that you burn the more you get etching. Does not matter that you are loading your powder in a belted mag case or your Ackley improved case. If you are getting the velocity you claim you are eroding the throat in your exalted Ackley improved almost as fast as the guys shooting the magnum. Go ahead and expound on the virtues of your "better than everybody elses" Ackley improved, but don't knock other peoples choices because your head is in the sand. :eyeroll:

huntin1


----------



## headhunter

I have both a 30-06 and a 7mag. They are both 700 Remingtons with Burris scopes.

The 30-06 is my backup rifle. The 7 is my main gun. I only carry the 06 when I'm walking thick stuff such as cattails/sloughs when I'm anticipating a relatively close shot.

For all other applications the Seven gets the nod. For obvious reasons too I might add. :wink:


----------



## Kansas Kid

I love my 7-Mag. It does not kick much because of the BOSS, but man is it loud. It has never let me down. I have a Burris on mine also.


----------



## Bobm

The 7 mag is a good rabbit gun. Plainsman would the 30- 30 ackley improved do much for a Contender with a 14 inch barrel.


----------



## Kansas Kid

It is a darn good rabbit gun, problem is I can't find them after I shoot them.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## sdeprie

texas kid, you unethical hunter, you, wounding all those rabbits and then not recovering them. You better get some back-up. That's what you get for going undergunned, again. I still say they should legalize the 50 BMG. By the way, don't let those facts get in the way of your opinions, guys.


----------



## huntin1

OSOK,

Ahh, thanks for shedding light on a problem that I just couldn't figure out, you see I have some 300WM brass that I have reloaded 5 times. But thanks to your expertese that must be a figment of my imagination. Call it a magnum, an improved or a creampuff, there are 2 ways to increase velocity, decrease bullet weight or increase powder capacity. You are the one who claimed that your Ackley improved had the velocity of a factory 300WM, if that is the case than the barrel life on your Ackley improved is no better than a 300WM. Same caliber + same bullet weight + same velocity = same barrel wear.

The 7mm is a fine caliber, I happen to like the 30 cal better, but there is nothing wrong with a 7.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

OSOK

I seen the part about fire form loads. They are many times very low hand loads. I kind of like the 17 K Hornet. But I could have sworn you also said this:

OSOK wrote


OneShotOneKill said:


> My 30-06 Springfield Ackley Improved versus 7mm Remington Magnum, not even close.


Plainsman wrote
[/quote]The sport shop had neither so he was telling the customer that *factory* 45 colt would be better than a 454 or a 480.

OSOK wrote



> 45 Colt is adequate with the proper LBT design hard cast lead bullet, load, firearm and shooter
> 
> Now I think I did get it right, but I enjoy giving you a little static because you come off as such an authority. There are new comers to the sport that many of us can help, including you. But sometimes you come off as an authority, and the truth is when you say I can only get three loads from my 300 mag you do not know what you are talking about. Try not to think you're the only person on this form with a brain. It is evident by your great ability to state the obvious so often when conversing with people like huntin1, headhunter, sdesprie, etc. I anneal the neck and neck size only. Not for hunting ammo but for practice. I get seven or eight loads, and I mean hot loads, out of my 300 case, sometimes more. Also, I am not upset, or sad, or any of the other things you think all of us are because we are not you.


----------



## Bobm

BobM asked


> Plainsman would the 30- 30 ackley improved do much for a Contender with a 14 inch barrel


.
Plainsman wrote 
nothing.....
Bobm still wants to know :lol: 
Whadayathink, you've forgotten more about this stuff than the rest of us will ever bother to learn, I read a article touting the ackely improvement for the 30-30 contender and I wondered if it was just hype. Also do you think it would screw up the guns accuracy with factory loads.
I thought I'd give you something other than rabbit guns to think about :wink:


----------



## Plainsman

Bobm

Sorry bob I was writing, but my wife needed some help with picking juneberries. I think the 30-30 improved would add some to the contender. I don't think it can add a lot in a 14 inch barrel. I have found that heavy bullets are more efficient in short barrels. If you load specifically for a short barrel you can load a faster powder with a heavy bullet. That goes against conventional wisdom when loading a rifle, but sometimes is the most efficient in short barrels. I notice in one of my old manuals that a 165 from a 10 inch contender is only 40 fps slower than a 150 gr and only 90 fps slower than a 130gr. I am sure those same loads would break 2000fps in a 14 inch barrel. I just took a peak in the newest Nosler manual a 14 inch gives 1988 fps with 33 gr of IMR4350 (standard 30-30). I don't have Ackley's manual but the improved should pick up 100 or 200 fps I would guess. Another alternative, a friend of mine swears by his Thompson 7X30 Waters. The Wildcats are nice, but I don't have the patience to do all the fire forming and trimming. I like to shoot a lot and it turns into more work than I want. I would prefer to simply move up in a factory cartridge that will do the same thing. There is something nostalgic about the old 30-30. I think for all the work and little gain I would stick with what I have in a short barrel. I have my fathers old Winchester Model 43 in 22 Hornet. I have thought about blowing it out into a K Hornet but decided to leave it as dad shot it. Worth more to have it as my father had it.


----------



## Plainsman

Bobm

Oh, Oh, I forgot to address accuracy. Most of the improved are custom chambered and will shoot a little better than your factory barrel. I have a new 308 that was chambered with a little to much head space. I lapped the bolt then sent it in to a gunsmith. I had him rechamber, cut 2 inches off the barrel, recrown, and set the barrel back two turns. The new custom chamber is tighter, more accurate, and because it is tighter the brass gets work hardened much less. I can now reload, well I'm not sure yet some brass are on their eighth or ninth loading. Before the custom chamber I could only reload the soft match brass twice. My 300 Win Mag is tight enough I get eight or nine loads out of that. It is not necessarily the caliber that cuts brass life it has a lot to do with your chamber. All things considered it's a personal decision. If you don't shoot over 500 rounds a year the little extra work may be worth the better accuracy and a couple hundred fps.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## huntin1

OSOK,

Ok, so you didn't specifically state that velocity was superior, but what you did say was:

"My 30-06 Springfield Ackley Improved versus 7mm Remington Magnum, not even close. Even my fire form loads are superior to the Magnum."

I guess I wrongly assumed that you were meaning your Ackley improved was ballistically superior, which would of course mean velocity and energy. And that would be ridiculous would it not?

Oh, and I was mistaken in that I thought you were comparing your 30-06 Ackley Improved to the 300WM, my bad, you were comparing it to the 7mm mag.

huntin1


----------



## sdeprie

Plainsman, well said, but PLEASE, don't confuse him with facts. :beer:


----------



## headhunter

I've always been under the impression that :

A) Yes, belted magnums are harder on your barrel.

B) But the average hunter doesn't even come close to putting enough rounds through a 7m or 300 to ever even CONSIDER wearing out his barrel.

I only put about 60 rounds a year through my 7mm. Will I ever "wear out my barrel" doing that??? I think NOT. I also clean/lube the barrel religiously every season. And I would say I shoot my gun more than the "average" hunter if you will..........So barrel wear to most of us is a mute point.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## Plainsman

OSOK

Everyone on the discussion understands fire forming and Ackley improved oneshot you are beating a dead horse on and on and on. *The Ackley brass doesn't grow as fast as standard brass*Improved chambers have a straighter case wall hence stretch less when compared to a tapered wall case.

You said huntin1 found his mistake therefore your *statements* are correct. I think you should say statement because many of your statements are incorrect. Lets simply look at your last couple posts.

*I witnessed countless bulges above the ring of magnum cases. *
.I have owned two, my son has one, my best friend has one, my brother-in-law has one, a couple people I work with have them. Never have I seen a bulged case. If you keep this up I will not think you stepped in it I will think you are full of it.

*Plus the belt hinders accuracy*
Also not true. The round head spaces on the belt instead of the neck and if your dies are not adjusted properly you will get excessive stretching. Dies are adjusted differently for belted cases. If you adjust your dies so the shoulder is just contacting the chamber at the same time the belt contacts the chamber you will get very good case life.

*plus with the 300 Winchester magnum has a very venerable short shoulder which offers poor accuracy with heavier/longer bullets.* (venerable = respected, honored, revered, admired etc.) I'm not sure what you meant, let me guess.
It is not the shoulder that is short it is the neck. Most gun writers agree that the neck at minimum should be as long as the bore diameter .308 long for all 30 calibers. The 300 Win Mag is .278 I think. However performance depends on the brand of rifle you are shooting. Winchesters have a very long chamber, but a short magazine. Remington on the other hand have a shorter chamber, but much more magazine room. It is very easy to move the bullets out in the Remington. A good gunsmith can do some work on the Winchester magazine so you can seat the bullets much further out. This solves the short neck problem for 200 grain bullets and up. I think Remington's introduction of their new 300 Ultramag was their companies response not only to high velocity, but long neck for the 200 gr bullets.

*The new fat magnums are having feeding problems because the their design. *
I have a 300WSM and have never had any feeding problems. Extraction is also good, but ejection from the Browning is less than I like.

*You should find one ragged hole at 300 yards for all your rifle loads, if not something's seriously wrong.*One ragged hole at 300 yards are you kidding? Do your realize that the bench rest world record is .342? I may be off a couple .001 inches because I am relying on memory, I didn't look it up. That was accomplished a few years ago and I have seen the shooters face on so many adds that it must have made him rich.

Yes, I have read that the 308 Norma is only .006 inches shorter than the 30-338, and that Norma can be fire formed to 30-338. Not sure about that, I have never tried it. Don't think I will either, I am rather fond of my face even if it isn't that great. The 300 Win Mag I think is inherently accurate. Didn't it see some use by the U. S. Marines as a sniper rifle? I know it is used extensively in 1000 yard competition.


----------



## Plainsman

Bobm

You might enjoy these sites. I searched Ackley 30-30 and there are sure a lot of sites for Ackley improved.

http://www.reloadbench.com/cartridges/w3006imp.html

http://www.reloadbench.com/cartridges/w3030ack.html

http://www.centerfirecentral.com/favorites.html

I see that the Ackley 30-30 gives 300 fps more than the standard round out of a 14 inch barrel.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Expert advise deleted by OneShotOneKill!


----------



## huntin1

Well OSOK, you have finally shown your true colors, deleting all of your posts and then claim that you are being misquoted is the act of a whiney loser. I had thought that you were an adult but that can't be true, only a little boy would pout the way you do. You have accomplished one thing though, this is the last time I post to one of your BS messages. :lame:

huntin1


----------



## Bobm

Plainsman, thanks I know you knew I was just kidding around about the lack of response. These guys sure get wound up about nothing. You would think its something important like politics :lol: :lol: :lol: 
We all need hunting season to get here so we have something to do. :beer:


----------



## sdeprie

Plainsman, there you go again, confusing him with facts. You know he doesn't like that.


----------



## Plainsman

Ya, I need to learn how to use that quote process better too. I always get the whole post when I use quote. What do you do get the whole post then just delete what you don't want? Anyway I just blocked copied and pasted. Then he tells me I misquoted. I don't mind his opinions it's just that he is so darn condescending. Bob, did you watch the democratic convention? Kerry knows what America wants to hear, but I doubt if he means what he says. His type are the first to scream for separation of church and state, and I hear many people complain about Bush saying God Bless America. Did you notice who said it last night? The part I really couldn't believe is him giving CPR to a hamster. Well maybe, rat to rodent CPR. The second thing I can't believe is that they think America will believe it.


----------



## Bobm

> The part I really couldn't believe is him giving CPR to a hamster. Well maybe, rat to rodent CPR


 what are you talking about???
Unfortunately I had to go do some work and I missed Kerrys speech, I had my kids tape it for me and plan to watch it this weekend.
When you want to select a quote out of a post
1)drag your curson through it and highlight it and then right click and choose copy
2)then put your cursor where you want to insert it and right click and choose paste 
3) then drag your cursor though the stuff you chose to copy and highlight it again
4) then click on the quote button and it will be shown as a quote.
It takes much longer to explain than it does to do it.


----------



## huntin1

Bobm said:


> When you want to select a quote out of a post
> 1)drag your curson through it and highlight it and then right click and choose copy
> 2)then put your cursor where you want to insert it and right click and choose paste
> 3) then drag your cursor though the stuff you chose to copy and highlight it again
> 4) then click on the quote button and it will be shown as a quote.
> It takes much longer to explain than it does to do it.


I do it a bit different than Bob, I click on the "quote" button in the upper right corner of the post I want to quote. This takes me right into a post a reply screen, then I just highlight what I don't want and delete it. But be carefull not to delete the [ quote="username" ] at the begining of the quoted post and the [ /quote ] at the end. this way your quote includes the name of the original poster. And it to takes less time to do it than to tell how it's done. Of course sometimes I get lazy and just cut and paste. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## sdeprie

So, basically, it's a copy and paste process? I can do that...... I think. I've never tried quoting. That's too confusing to people who are also confused by the facts. 
I missed Sen Kerry's speech, too, but can't really say it was an accident. I had more important things to do, like sleep. No, seriously, I had to go to work at midnight and had to get some sleep. I have managed to see that salute, though.... several times. I don't know how you feel about him as a candidate, but I'm now embarrassed to have been in the Navy myself, after watching that sloppy salute. Now, he never would have saluted like that if he had been a Marine. THEY know how to salute. I know, I've seen enough of them. If you see a Marine make a sloppy salute, Gunny's from a half mile away will line up to chew some a$$. :lol:


----------



## Bobm

I always wonder why computers have several ways to do everything, they are strange but amazing machines. What a great world we live in as Americans. We are really blessed.


----------



## Plainsman

Bobm

Go top the political form.


----------



## sdeprie

Plainsman, I have a REAL hard time telling if bobm is writing tongue-in-cheek. I wish he would give us a clue, somtimes.


----------



## headhunter

sdeprie said:


> Plainsman, I have a REAL hard time telling if bobm is writing tongue-in-cheek. I wish he would give us a clue, somtimes.


Testing my quoting ability.....


----------



## Leythos

I spoke with Remington and found out that a custom shop makes the Sendaro stocks. I was told by them that replacing the recoil pad would be a total mess as it's a custom pad that is not like any standard pad I could purchase to replace it with.

They suggested that if I want to change parts that I purchase a new stock for the rifle.

One other thing - I removed the stock to paint it and adjust the trigger the other week, after a couple times of shooting I noticed that the mounting screws that hold the action/barrle in place had worked loose a little - I didn't expect this. Now I check them before each shooting session.


----------



## huntin1

I am not a gunsmith and I don't have a Sendero, but I would think that a gunsmith would be able to install any recoil pad on any rifle.

The Action screws do come loose sometimes, if you are able to they should be torqued to the same tightness every time. If you have pillar bedding or an aluminum bedding block then you can use 65 inch pounds, a synthetic (sp) with no bedding 40 inch pounds, and a wood stock around 25 to 30 inch pounds. Notice that these are INCH pounds not foot pounds. Also these are maximum, sometimes a rifle will like a different torque, my Savage 10FP with pillar bedding likes 50 inch pounds.

huntin1


----------



## Leythos

I may have to invest in a torque wrench, I don't own one. I've been doing it by hand, and may be over-torquing them.


----------



## Aussie shooter

Hahahahaha for those of you who have been around the forum for a while how familiar does OSOK sound? Remember the way our good friend Militant Tiger used to be? Very similar. Tiger don't get me wrong you are an angel now and everyone appreciates it. OSOK listen up. No-one is prepared to put up with your rubbish on this forum. I'd have loved to have seen your repsonses but you deleted them all in a remarkably immature manner. I assume what your responses consisted of were OPINIONS, and just because others disagree doesn't make you or them right or wrong. GROW UP, respect others and just deal with it. Most of these guys almost definitely have more experience and knowledge than you anyway, and they never ever get angry or delete their posts.

Let me tell you who you most likely are. You're 15 or 16, you live at home and go to school, yes you have a good knowledge of firearms but not the maturity to handle differences in opinion. You can learn lots by the experiences of others, you are never always right. We've dealt with your kind before and no-one is prepared to tolerate it. One piece of advice. Adopt HUMILITY, treat others with RESPECT and we can all have a good and fun time.

Mark from Australia


----------



## Leythos

Maybe someone can suggest something for me - I have the Sendero 7mm Mag, love the rifle.

I want to get a muzzle brake for it, something that is easily installed and removed once it's been setup by a smith. I was looking at the type that appear to thread onto the barrel and are cylindrical - I don't want bottom holes to kick up dust when prone, and I would like to have something that your average smith could install. Now, assuming that the barrel outside has to be threaded for the brake, what would you all suggest?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Plainsman

Lythos

I also have a Sendero, but in 300 WM. There are a number of brakes (recoil reducers) like you want on the market. I am currently looking at Brownells catalogue page 45. You can check these out at www.brownells.com It looks like the best brake for you may be the Shrewd Precision. All the holes (21) are along the top. The center hole needs be bored to .020 over bore diameter. The diameter looks to be large enough to match the heavy barrel of the Sendero. If to large the brake can be turned to match the diameter of the Sendero. This is actually cheap at $59.95 for blue and $68.50 for stainless steel. I know there are other brakes on the market that may be even better. Many are made for sniper application to reduce dust signature, thus detection. You might check www.snipercountry.com for advise.


----------



## Leythos

Plainsman said:


> Lythos
> 
> I also have a Sendero, but in 300 WM. There are a number of brakes (recoil reducers) like you want on the market. I am currently looking at Brownells catalogue page 45. You can check these out at www.brownells.com It looks like the best brake for you may be the Shrewd Precision. All the holes (21) are along the top.


Thanks for the info, I will check it out. I've been reading the sniper forums for a long time and learned about the .02 over, most info reports that under or over that either doesn't help or caused accuracy problems. The key for me is getting something that seats properly so that I don't blow it off the end of the barrel from misalignment.

As for the size, I don't mind if it's larger in diameter than the barrel, in fact, it doesn't have to be pretty, just not one of those big honking ones that looks like it belongs on the BMG 

I'll see if I can get one and then find a smith that can install it for me - thanks again.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

The top six deer cartridges in North America, in terms of factory ammunition sales, are the .30-06 Spfd., .270 Win., .30-30 Win., .308 Win., * .243 Win., and 7mm Rem. Mag. *

Many hunters use *7mm* and .300 Magnums combination elk and deer rifles for all of their deer hunting. This trend is increasing, particularly among young and/or inexperienced hunters.

Good calibers for long-range deer rifles include the *.243 Winchester*, 6mm Remington, .243 WSSM, .240 Wby. Mag., .25 WSSM, .257 Roberts +P, .25-06 Remington, .257 Wby. Mag., 6.5x55 Swede Mauser, .260 Remington, 6.5mm Rem. Mag., .270 Winchester, 7x57 Mauser, .280 Remington, and 7mm-08 Remington. The .270, *7mm* and .300 Magnum. Of these, the *7mm Rem. Mag.* is the most popular. Not to be forgotten are the .30-06 Springfield and .308 Winchester, particularly when shooting 150 grain bullets.


----------



## headhunter

Oh.


----------



## sdeprie

headhunter, I'm beginning to suspect that your answer is the best one, a simple "Oh." This is the second reply I have seen within a matter of minutes that looks like it was plagarized right out of a textbook. 
:eyeroll: 
Of course, it doesn't tell the whole story. Most popular factory ammunition sales COULD mean those are the most shots taken because they missed, or couldn't down the animal, or the hunter lost his ammunition, or forgot it. It doesn't take into consideration, as far as I could see, reloading popularity counted by die sales, bullet and brass sales, etc. And, I am reminded of the sage advice, "Beware the man with only one gun, he probably knows how to use it." :sniper:


----------



## OneShotOneKill

7mm Remington Magnum is an excellent big game cartridge. Try one today!


----------

